# Just bought one of these.....



## mistericeman (Nov 10, 2020)

Not light not  cheap 


and not small BUT bloody hell it's fun to ride.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 10, 2020)

750w motor... 


48v 14ah Samsung battery provides unrivaled performance and can be fully charged in 4-6 hours.
Reach up to 28mph in comfort with the hydraulic rear and front alloy suspension
Ride on any terrain with ease with the 20 inch fat tyres.
Shift up and down effortlessly the shimano 8 speed gears and thumb shifter
Use the built in display to monitor performance and speed
Sit back with cruise control and let the motor do the work 
Fold for easy storage
 
*FULL SPECIFICATION*

COMES WITH E-PAS TECHNOLOGY: REGENERATIVE/RECHARGE BATTERY SYSTEM

*MODEL*: PX6

*WHEEL SIZE*: 20INCH

*FRAME*: 20"*15.5"" ALUMINUM ALLOY, ERGONOMIC DESIGN FOLDABLE FRAME FULL SUSPENSION

*VOLTAGE*: 48V

*NUMBER OF SPEEDS*: SHIMANO 8 SPEED

*MOTOR POWER*: 750W BRUSHLESS (ADJUSTABLE BETWEEN 250W, 500W, 750W) WITH PEAK POWER 1000W

*SHIFTER STYLE*: THUMB SHIFTER

*MOTOR TYRE*: REAR HUB MOTOR

*ELECTRIC LOCK*: YES

*FRONT SUSPENSION*: ALLOY LOCK-OUT SUSPENSION TRAVEL:100MM;

*REAR SUSPENSION*: ALUMINUM ALLOY HYDRAULIC

*FENDERS & REAR RACK*: YES (ALUMINUM STRONG REAR RACK)

*BRAKE*: DUAL HYDRAULIC DISC BRAKES, 180MM ROTORS

*TYRE*: 20"*4.0"

*BATTERY*: SAMSUNG 14AH, 48V 672WH ;

*RANGE*: 60 MILES TO 100 MILES DEPENDS ON RIDING MODE, LOAD, TERRAIN AND WEATHER.

*CHARGER*: 48V 2A DC CHARGING TIME: 4 TO 5 HOURS

*DISPLAY*: 80C LCD DASHBOARD, WATERPROOF, PASSWORD-PROTECTED. SHOWS BATTERY CAPACITY, SPEED, PAS LEVEL AND ODOMETER

*CHAINWHEEL*: PROWHEEL FULL ALUMINUM ALLOY 52T

*PEDAL*: WELLGO ALUMINUM ALLOY FOLDABLE

*GRIPS*: LEATHER W/ALLOY BAREND

*SEATPOST*: ALUMINUM ALLOY

*MAXIMUM LOAD*: 330 LBS

*CROSSBAR*: ALLOY

*WEIGHT*: NET 33KG GROSS 37KG

*LOAD CAPACITY*: 330LBS/150KG

*CRUISE CONTROL*: YES

*POWER REGENERATION*: YES (WHEN SPEED > 13MPH AND PAS LEVEL IS 0 OR 1)

*TOP SPEED*: 28MPH (ADJUSTABLE VIA DISPLAY)


----------



## TeamRienza (Nov 10, 2020)

Very impressive, but you left out the most important spec. How much?

Davy


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 10, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> Very impressive, but you left out the most important spec. How much?
> 
> Davy




More than I paid for most of my landrovers lol.....


----------



## Asterix (Nov 10, 2020)

Its got a passing resemblance to a chopper,looks great.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 10, 2020)

That looks fun, I want one! But 37kg!


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 10, 2020)

looks good, 330Lb weight limit too, must be strong




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=434462774187089


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 10, 2020)

Illegal if used on roads unless registered, number plate,  insured etc. Ugly as well lol, you should have bought one of these !





						Pinarello Nytro Ultegra e-Bike 2020 – Wheelbase
					






					www.wheelbase.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2020)

Big problem is its not road legal without tax and insurance, speed and motor size,can only be riden on priv land


----------



## Phantom (Nov 11, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Illegal if used on roads unless registered, number plate,  insured etc. Ugly as well lol, you should have bought one of these !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that price may aswell have his and hers, no chance of them being stolen either!


----------



## QFour (Nov 11, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Illegal if used on roads unless registered, number plate,  insured etc. Ugly as well lol, you should have bought one of these !
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Bit more fun and reasonably quick even though you do have to pedal. You certainly don't get any sore bits.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 11, 2020)

Not road legal from what I can gather, but I would imagine it unlikely that you would be stopped.

Great little machine to carry on a motorhome, especially if it's got some light off-roading capability.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 11, 2020)

QFour said:


> View attachment 88970
> 
> Bit more fun and reasonably quick even though you do have to pedal. You certainly don't get any sore bits.


You do if a truck runs over you!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Not road legal from what I can gather, but I would imagine it unlikely that you would be stopped.
> 
> Great little machine to carry on a motorhome, especially if it's got some light off-roading capability.


Police take them off you here, halfrods had to pay monies back to folk for selling incorrect bikes, many of the mountain type were bought for kids and our dump is full of them including scooters and buggies, no adults ride them here now as it was a one week wonder.


----------



## barryd (Nov 11, 2020)

Only one I could find was an ended listing on Ebay. £1200.  I thought it would be more to be honest.









						Paselec PX6 Electric Folding Bike 20″ 8 Speed Gears up  to 100miles UK black  | eBay
					

MODEL : PX6. POWER REGENERATION : YES (WHEN SPEED > 13MPH AND PAS LEVEL IS 0 OR 1). PEDAL : WELLGO ALUMINUM ALLOY FOLDABLE. Shift up and down effortlessly the shimano 8 speed gears and thumb shifter. SHIFTER STYLE : THUMB SHIFTER.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




I know they are not legal but would you really get nicked on one? Rozzers probably would just see a push bike and ignore you.   Zero chance of getting pulled round here at least.  I quite fancy one but a folding one really


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 11, 2020)

barryd said:


> Only one I could find was an ended listing on Ebay. £1200.  I thought it would be more to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does fold up quite nicely.... 

To be honest I suspect unless you were being a complete knob on it the few police we have... Are likely busier with other more important things. 

Just been out and done about 10 miles or so of mixed road/local country park... 

Great fun AND I certainly couldn't have managed 10 miles on my road bike without practice (it's been a good while due to knee and foot issues) 
Nice and controlled with pedal assist AND thumb throttle when I ran out of arsedness for pedalling... 
The suspension with fat tyres was also very welcome.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2020)

Hope you have fun with it, but remember if caught or and accident you will lose you licence and not be able to afford insurance for the camper for at least 5 years as it stays on the books.


----------



## argoose (Nov 11, 2020)

We have a couple of these, only 16kg with batteries off, so will go on bike rack. Easy 35 mile range, further with low assist level. Impossible to puncture, so no need to carry pump, tube or patches.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Hope you have fun with it, but remember if caught or and accident you will lose you licence and not be able to afford insurance for the camper for at least 5 years as it stays on the books.


Trev,  what aspect of this makes you say this precisely?
Power Level?  Max Speed? Being electric at all?  

Be good to understand as, as you know, rules vary between NI and GB and maybe some of what you are saying is NI-specific?


----------



## argoose (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Trev,  what aspect of this makes you say this precisely?
> Power Level?  Max Speed? Being electric at all?
> 
> Be good to understand as, as you know, rules vary between NI and GB and maybe some of what you are saying is NI-specific?


Motor has to be 250w for it to be classed as a pedalec. Any more it's classed as a motorized vehicle


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Trev,  what aspect of this makes you say this precisely?
> Power Level?  Max Speed? Being electric at all?
> 
> Be good to understand as, as you know, rules vary between NI and GB and maybe some of what you are saying is NI-specific?


No we never were allowed them, but halfords sold them and folk got taken to court, so after 2 years are gov adopted mainland rules, ie must be no more than 250w and have a top speed of 15 mph and pedal assist, no hand throttle alllowed.
I read in the papers there was a big clear out in london and other citys as folk were whizzing on f/paths knocking people down, police know what there looking for and it would only be a matter of time util your cought, any way were are ment to be law abidders on here not bandits.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 11, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> No we never were allowed them, but halfords sold them and folk got taken to court, so after 2 years are gov adopted mainland rules, ie must be no more than 250w and have a top speed of 15 mph and pedal assist, no hand throttle alllowed.
> I read in the papers there was a big clear out in london and other citys as folk were whizzing on f/paths knocking people down, police know what there looking for and it would only be a matter of time util your cought, any way were are ment to be law abidders on here not bandits.



Don't believe the papers   There ain't been no clear out.

Not the bikes as being discussed here, by place is full of electric scooters and similar, road and pavement. 
I think they are a brilliant way of getting around, they are also a PIA.


----------



## QFour (Nov 11, 2020)

Phantom said:


> You do if a truck runs over you!



Its the pietons you have to watch out for they wander round in a little world of their own with little regard for cycle tracks or watching out for cycles.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2020)

Maybe where you are, but the cops before lockdown were lifting them of folk and taking to the station, if there parents came to collect they then got points or worse as you are responsable as a parent for your kids to there 14 years of age, as for adults ridding them, very few here, i also saw one getting nailed by the plod in glenarm harbour, i stayed within earshot as i love a good fight, and it was.


----------



## barryd (Nov 11, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> It does fold up quite nicely....
> 
> To be honest I suspect unless you were being a complete knob on it the few police we have... Are likely busier with other more important things.
> 
> ...



Ah so it is a folder also.  Looks great. A bit heavy for lugging into the Luton of the van maybe.  I fancy one just for cycling around here though in the Dales.  I can manage 5-8 miles these days on a good day on my normal hybrid but we are surrounded by hills. I could get further afield on one of them. If the rozzers pulled me I would just laugh and say whaddya mean it's too fast and powerful? Clearly im an athlete!  Might be a laugh on the fields and moors as well.


----------



## korky (Nov 11, 2020)

Fat tyres are good off road but wheels that small do not make for good stability on a bike. Arthritis may eventually push me to go electric but I'd never go smaller than a 26 inch wheel.


----------



## TonyB (Nov 11, 2020)

Also I believe top speed under power should not exceed 15mph to be street legal.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> No we never were allowed them, but halfords sold them and folk got taken to court, so after 2 years are gov adopted mainland rules, ie must be no more than 250w and have a top speed of 15 mph and pedal assist, no hand throttle alllowed.
> I read in the papers there was a big clear out in london and other citys as folk were whizzing on f/paths knocking people down, police know what there looking for and it would only be a matter of time util your cought, any way were are ment to be law abidders on here not bandits.


That is not quite right.
You can have a hand throttle  (called a ‘twist and go’ EAPC) , and don't HAVE to use the pedals to make it go - they just have to HAVE pedals - "An EAPC must have pedals that can be used to propel it".  Note the 'can be used to propel it' rather than 'must be used to propel it.  Bit like the original Mopeds that had pedals but no one used it.
Same as the top speed - you can go more than 15MPH but not using electric power.

(I actually have a UK road legal ‘twist and go’ Electric Bike  )


----------



## QFour (Nov 11, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Not road legal from what I can gather, but I would imagine it unlikely that you would be stopped.
> 
> Great little machine to carry on a motorhome, especially if it's got some light off-roading capability.



Everything is usually Ok until there is an accident and someone gets hurt then it's a totally different kettle of fish.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 11, 2020)

QFour said:


> Everything is usually Ok until there is an accident and someone gets hurt then it's a totally different kettle of fish.



Very true.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> That is not quite right.
> You can have a hand throttle  (called a ‘twist and go’ EAPC) , and don't HAVE to use the pedals to make it go - they just have to HAVE pedals - "An EAPC must have pedals that can be used to propel it".  Note the 'can be used to propel it' rather than 'must be used to propel it.  Bit like the original Mopeds that had pedals but no one used it.
> Same as the top speed - you can go more than 15MPH but not using electric power.
> 
> (I actually have a UK road legal ‘twist and go’ Electric Bike  )


To be legal in the uk it must only be pedal assist and no hand throttle.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2020)

caledonia said:


> To be legal in the uk it must only be pedal assist and no hand throttle.


The only exemption is if there were bought before the new rules came in, grandads rights, but they only had 200w motor , now 250w but must be pedal assist, no hand throttle.
Halfrods had a big legal sticker board up after the trouble they had to try and get sales moving again, but think its went pear shape as no one is buying, facebook is full of folk trying to empty their stores of ones they have been caught out with.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 11, 2020)

Its all here regarding the law.





						Electric bikes: licensing, tax and insurance
					

Electric bikes meeting the EAPC regulations can be ridden on the road without being taxed, licensed or insured




					www.gov.uk
				












						Electric bikes and UK law: what you need to know
					

Do you need a licence to ride an electric bike? What's the maximum permissable power output for an ebike? Read on to find out more...




					www.cyclingweekly.com


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 11, 2020)

My neighbour bought an electric bike, I assembled it for him when it arrived in its box. Frighteningly fast off the mark without using the pedals and sub standard brakes. Death trap.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 11, 2020)

Red Dwarf said:


> My neighbour bought an electric bike, I assembled it for him when it arrived in its box. Frighteningly fast off the mark without using the pedals and sub standard brakes. Death trap.



Reason I made sure one I bought had hydraulic disks ;-)


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 11, 2020)

Red Dwarf said:


> My neighbour bought an electric bike, I assembled it for him when it arrived in its box. Frighteningly fast off the mark without using the pedals and sub standard brakes. Death trap.



So illegal on uk roads I reckon.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 11, 2020)

I was driving through our local town recently in a 30 limit when an electric bike with a lad about 12 or 13 on it overtook me doing about 45!


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

caledonia said:


> To be legal in the uk it must only be pedal assist and no hand throttle.


nope, incorrect.

from the UK Government website:





						Electric bikes: licensing, tax and insurance
					

Electric bikes meeting the EAPC regulations can be ridden on the road without being taxed, licensed or insured




					www.gov.uk
				




What counts as an EAPC
_
An EAPC must have pedals that can be used to propel it.


It must show either:_

_the power output_
_the manufacturer of the motor_
_
It must also show either:_

_the battery’s voltage_
_the maximum speed of the bike_
_
Its electric motor:_

_must have a maximum power output of 250 watts_
_should not be able to propel the bike when it’s travelling more than 15.5mph_
_
An EAPC can have more than 2 wheels (for example, a tricycle)._





See this note:
" If a bike meets the EAPC requirements it’s classed as a normal pedal bike. This means you can ride it on cycle paths and anywhere else pedal bikes are allowed. "

And at the bottom of the page
"Getting vehicle approval for your electric bike

An electric bike must be type approved if either:

it can be propelled without pedalling (a ‘twist and go’ EAPC)"
So a 'twist and go' EAPC is still an EAPC.  There is nothing in the "What counts as an EAPC" that says it must be pedal assist and no hand throttle to be an EPAC.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2020)

If it has twist and go it can’t exceed 6kph which is basically walk assist.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

caledonia said:


> If it has twist and go it can’t exceed 6kph which is basically walk assist.


where is that stated? point to the information rather than making a statement with no evidence.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 11, 2020)

I now know how it feels to post a A-frame post on here.... 

Frankly despite the Fun polices best efforts.... I'm going to enjoy it (at least until I get a whole Tpac team after me and chucked in the pokey) 

2020 has been a complete shitter for a multitude of reasons.... 
And IF it means I can have at 54 years old with knacked knees/bad asthma and shot feet a bit of fun exercise in the fresh air then completely legal or not then I'm going for it ;-)


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I now know how it feels to post a A-frame post on here....
> 
> Frankly despite the Fun polices best efforts.... I'm going to enjoy it (at least until I get a whole Tpac team after me and chucked in the pokey)
> 
> ...


Enjoy your bike and ignore the people giving incorrect legal advice


----------



## mark61 (Nov 11, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I now know how it feels to post a A-frame post on here....
> 
> Frankly despite the Fun polices best efforts.... I'm going to enjoy it (at least until I get a whole Tpac team after me and chucked in the pokey)
> 
> ...



Go on, dare you to get an A frame for it.   

Enjoy your bike.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Go on, dare you to get an A frame for it.
> 
> Enjoy your bike.


Or get a trailer - and a trailer for the trailer?


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Or get a trailer - and a trailer for the trailer?
> View attachment 88980



Not if it's got a horrible thing like a child on it


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 11, 2020)

I know if you have a trike you can have a twist grip and it doesn't need to be pedal assist. I was told I can have this on my 3 wheeled hand cycle and it doesn't need any tax/insurance/etc. I dont know if the 15mph bit applies as I only wanted it for going up inclines.

Re original post, looks fun, like the idea of phat bikes

Edit: it may be the trike bit only applies if you have a disability so check yourself if looking at it


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> where is that stated? point to the information rather than making a statement with no evidence.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I now know how it feels to post a A-frame post on here....
> 
> Frankly despite the Fun polices best efforts.... I'm going to enjoy it (at least until I get a whole Tpac team after me and chucked in the pokey)
> 
> ...


Not trying to p1sh on your bonfire and I’m sure you’ll have loads of fun on that fantastic bike but thought you should know it doesn’t comply with the stupid laws in the uk.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Enjoy your bike and ignore the people giving incorrect legal advice


I’m sure the OP will have hours of fun with no issues on his new toy but if it was a young Ned hooning around the local footpaths on this bike I don’t think it would be long before he fell foul of the law.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 11, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Not trying to p1sh on your bonfire and I’m sure you’ll have loads of fun on that fantastic bike but thought you should know it doesn’t comply with the stupid laws in the uk.



Appreciate that.... 

However I'm not roaming around robbing old folks, on it or shipping drugs etc.... 

I'm a daft old bugger with aching joints and reading glasses on to see the display getting a bit of exercise lol


----------



## Tookey (Nov 11, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Appreciate that....
> 
> However I'm not roaming around robbing old folks, on it or shipping drugs etc....
> 
> I'm a daft old bugger with aching joints and reading glasses on to see the display getting a bit of exercise lol


I think it looks ace......'burn rubber, fight the power'


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

caledonia said:


> View attachment 88981


Interesting screengrab.  Source?


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Interesting screengrab.  Source?


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

caledonia said:


> View attachment 88983


thanks.  I still don't believe it. I would want to see an official source rather then a random product resellers opinion.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> thanks.  I still don't believe it. I would want to see an official source rather then a random product resellers opinion.




About the only cast iron source... 






						Electric bikes: licensing, tax and insurance
					

Electric bikes meeting the EAPC regulations can be ridden on the road without being taxed, licensed or insured




					www.gov.uk


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> About the only cast iron source...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly.

So following the site on the screenshot caladonia posted takes us to








						eScooter, Electric Bike & Motorcycle Laws UK - Legal 30mph Bikes
					

Learn about the laws surrounding electric bikes, electric scooters and mopeds, electric motorcycles and bikes that go 30mph in our easy to follow guide. From what driving license you might need to insurance and where you can ride, we have everything covered in a simple guide.




					urbanebikes.com
				



and they state (my highlighting):
" it’s important to note new bikes since 2015 with a *“twist and go” throttle function* cannot go more than 3.7mph (6km/h). *They do not qualify to be an EAPC*, as there are no pedals involved.    "

Govt. website





						Electric bikes: licensing, tax and insurance
					

Electric bikes meeting the EAPC regulations can be ridden on the road without being taxed, licensed or insured




					www.gov.uk
				



" it can be propelled without pedalling (a* ‘twist and go’ EAPC*) " and no warning about a different speed than for a 'normal' EPAC

Contradictory info.   I'll go with the info that any Law Enforcement might use rather than the info from a Bike Shop  (it is strange that the bike shop info is more restrictive.  They should double-check their source).


----------



## caledonia (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> thanks.  I still don't believe it. I would want to see an official source rather then a random product resellers opinion.


You don’t have to believe it but it seems pretty straight forward and uncomplicated to me rather than the contradictory evidence you provided.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 11, 2020)

caledonia said:


> You don’t have to believe it but it seems pretty straight forward and uncomplicated to me rather than the contradictory evidence you provided.



Actual regs are here... 






						Electric bikes: licensing, tax and insurance
					

Electric bikes meeting the EAPC regulations can be ridden on the road without being taxed, licensed or insured




					www.gov.uk
				




Rather than something from a 3rd parties interpretation


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

Ok.  Some more information which explains the confusion (and TBH, incomplete info from Urbane Ebikes)

Urban eBikes say_ "It’s important to note new bikes since 2015 with a “twist and go” throttle function cannot go more than 3.7mph (6km/h). They do not qualify to be an EAPC, as there are no pedals involved."_

What they fail to say is the additional info that is included in this official document (my highlighting): 
_ "*1.2  Cycles where power can be obtained even when the rider is not pedalling (twist and go)*
Under European law these cycles are categorised as “L1e-A” and are required to obtain EU or domestic type approval. They are not required to be registered. There is however an exemption for cycles where power is available only up to 6 kilometres per hour without pedalling, to help start-up, and these are exempt from type approval."_





						Guidance on European type approval for certain electrically assisted pedal cycles (EAPC)
					






					www.gov.uk
				





_The UK Govt Page clearly states:
"An electric bike must be type approved if either:_

_it can be propelled without pedalling (a ‘twist and go’ EAPC)"_


So a Twist and Go EPAC is not limited to 6kmh if it has type approval (or was made before 2016)_._
Urban eBikes really should make it clearer that Type Approved bikes do not have that restriction (maybe they don't bother as they don't sell any?).

Type Approvals for Twist and Go EAPCs:
Made before 2016 - none required
Sold before 2018 -  "We have been advised that initially the only requirement for in-scope EAPC is on lighting: an automatic headlamp on (AHO) facility must be fitted "
From Jan 1 2018 - "All EAPC which are of the “twist and go” type will need a full type approval to 168/2013."  What this type approval consists of is not really important to the customer as it is something that is done by the maker and so the result is that it either has it , or does not have it.  So simple question... "is it Type Approved to 168/2013"



The danger of the Internet ...


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

caledonia said:


> You don’t have to believe it but it seems pretty straight forward and uncomplicated to me rather than the contradictory evidence you provided.


see my later reply.
PS. If there is contradictory evidence for something, who do you believe? the people who set the regulations or the people selling the products?  bit of a no brainer on that one I think!


----------



## colinm (Nov 11, 2020)

What you have purchased is an electric moped, it requires type approval(or SVA), registration, tax, insurance, and you are required to wear an approved crash helmet. Not doing this and you are in the same position as any other illegal vehicle on the road.
p.s. I should note that a few years ago 'twist and go' where not illegal, one of the UK's famous grey areas of law, this no longer applies to bikes sold new.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

colinmd said:


> What you have purchased is an electric moped, it requires type approval(or SVA), registration, tax, insurance, and you are required to wear an approved crash helmet. Not doing this and you are in the same position as any other illegal vehicle on the road.
> p.s. I should note that a few years ago 'twist and go' where not illegal, one of the UK's famous grey areas of law, *this no longer applies to bikes sold new*.


unless they are type approved.  then they are as legal as non-twist and go equivalent models.


----------



## colinm (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> unless they are type approved.  then they are as legal as non-twist and go equivalent models.


Yes that's correct, then you just need to get a registration from DVLA, then tax, insurance and wear a helmet.

p.s. Just to clarify, wildebus is quite right for bikes which meet all other ebike regs, my badly worded post refers to the OP's bike which is over powered and over speed to be considered an ebike.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 11, 2020)

If it helps il take it of your hands for nothing and you won't have any hastle, you can pay the shipping to Scotland, only saying this as a friend


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 12, 2020)

Be careful and enjoy. Wear a helmet and gloves.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Appreciate that....
> 
> However I'm not roaming around robbing old folks, on it or shipping drugs etc....
> 
> I'm a daft old bugger with aching joints and reading glasses on to see the display getting a bit of exercise lol


Dont worry as we will bring you food parcels to the poky.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2020)

There are lots on facebook trying to sell illegal scooters with 1000w motors and no pedals stating no licence required, just wonder how many times there going to get there lip busted when some one gets done, i have a mate in the cops and tells me there never done nailing them, many are kids riding them.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 12, 2020)

Red Dwarf said:


> Be careful and enjoy. Wear a helmet and gloves.


Gloves are often forgotten about when riding a bike but very important.  first reaction when coming off .... hands out to catch yourself.  Ouch!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2020)

With the mad BMW car drivers about I would be wearing a nappy & cycle clips.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 12, 2020)

This shop has some interesting stuff https://www.ebiketuning.com/
Takes about 30 mins to fit to a Bosch motor and is completely undetectable unless you strip the motor down again.
Not that I would suggest anybody should make their bike illegal of course.

Pat


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 14, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Gloves are often forgotten about when riding a bike but very important.  first reaction when coming off .... hands out to catch yourself.  Ouch!


I work as an event medic (well, not this year!) here in the Highlands covering a lot of cycling events, downhill, road races etc. I won’t start to relate any of the injuries I’ve seen and dealt with, suffice to say protect your hands! 
Interestingly, in an accident on a push bike it’s the handlebars that can be most damaging to the rider.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 14, 2020)

Red Dwarf said:


> I work as an event medic (well, not this year!) here in the Highlands covering a lot of cycling events, downhill, road races etc. I won’t start to relate any of the injuries I’ve seen and dealt with, suffice to say protect your hands!
> Interestingly, in an accident on a push bike it’s the handlebars that can be most damaging to the rider.


Brake Lever for me! 
Borrowed older brothers bike (so bit too big) and came off.... Brake Lever in the mouth and out the cheek  
( I was quite accident-prone at the time.  Had a Loyalty Card at the local hospital's A&E dept)


----------



## korky (Nov 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> With the mad BMW car drivers about I would be wearing a nappy & cycle clips.


Essential bike wear in my opinion. In hot weather that is all I wear.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2020)

My bike which was forced on me i refused to ride and it was sold later to fund a motorcycle.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> My bike which was forced on me i refused to ride and it was sold later to fund a motorcycle.View attachment 89080



Check out you with your hub dynamo Sturmer archer 3 speed and white toolbag.... ;-)


----------



## wildebus (Nov 14, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Check out you with your hub dynamo Sturmer archer 3 speed and white toolbag.... ;-)


I would attach a picture of me and my first bike, but photography had not yet been invented 

"My" first bike was a 'company' bike - supplied with Paper Round and was so dated it actually had Rod Brakes rather than Cables! 
My own first bike was not much newer - A Raleigh Supreme with enclosed chain cover


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> My bike which was forced on me i refused to ride and it was sold later to fund a motorcycle.View attachment 89080



You look so pleased to be photographed on it Trev!


----------



## mjvw (Nov 14, 2020)

@trevskoda I can totally understand why you sold it!!!!!!!! My dad went the other way he bought his little rip a racing bike Carlton corsa in electric blue 21 inch frame i was told i would grow into it, needed an orange box to get on it and a nice soft landing patch to get off. It did last a long time though until i turned it into an off road push bike soon wrecked it.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 14, 2020)

I had a part time job when I was at school delivering for a Victoria Wine shop at the Archway, North London. It was an old bike with rod brakes and a pannier on the front. Needless to say most of the customers lived in Highgate which meant cycling/pushing the bloody thing up Highgate Hill. It was worse coming back down with those bloody brakes. I used to cycle from home to the shop on a decent racing bike - 10 speed Campag, Mavic centre pull, tubeless tyres etc and then get on the boneshaker. Oh the embarrassment!

Pat


----------



## mark61 (Nov 14, 2020)

iampatman said:


> I had a part time job when I was at school delivering for a Victoria Wine shop at the Archway, North London. It was an old bike with rod brakes and a pannier on the front. Needless to say most of the customers lived in Highgate which meant cycling/pushing the bloody thing up Highgate Hill. It was worse coming back down with those bloody brakes. I used to cycle from home to the shop on a decent racing bike - 10 speed Campag, Mavic centre pull, tubeless tyres etc and then get on the boneshaker. Oh the embarrassment!
> 
> Pat


When was that?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2020)

iampatman said:


> I had a part time job when I was at school delivering for a Victoria Wine shop at the Archway, North London. It was an old bike with rod brakes and a pannier on the front. Needless to say most of the customers lived in Highgate which meant cycling/pushing the bloody thing up Highgate Hill. It was worse coming back down with those bloody brakes. I used to cycle from home to the shop on a decent racing bike - 10 speed Campag, Mavic centre pull, tubeless tyres etc and then get on the boneshaker. Oh the embarrassment!
> 
> Pat



You would be lucky to get up Highgate hill during term time now, always seems to be full of Chelsea tractors on the school run!


----------



## Deleted member 80299 (Nov 14, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Illegal if used on roads unless registered, number plate,  insured etc. Ugly as well lol, you should have bought one of these !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then you might as well have bought a normal bike! I have built two electric bikes from parts that have a range of over 50miles for less than £1000 and they are great forms of transport


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2020)

Jon said:


> But then you might as well have bought a normal bike! I have built two electric bikes from parts that have a range of over 50miles for less than £1000 and they are great forms of transport


You would not last a week on a victorian clantraption here on our roads,kids toys only on f/paths,there is not a week goes by that one is killed on our roads, never mind the ones who will never get out of a bed again.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 15, 2020)

QFour said:


> Everything is usually Ok until there is an accident and someone gets hurt then it's a totally different kettle of fish.





Robmac said:


> I was driving through our local town recently in a 30 limit when an electric bike with a lad about 12 or 13 on it overtook me doing about 45!


Lots of them around here, if we go into Liverpool there are loads of them around.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 15, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I now know how it feels to post a A-frame post on here....
> 
> Frankly despite the Fun polices best efforts.... I'm going to enjoy it (at least until I get a whole Tpac team after me and chucked in the pokey)
> 
> ...



My view young is young kids riding them at 30+ in the town centre will eventually get nicked. More mature people using it sensibly will never get noticed by our over stretched Police force.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 15, 2020)

Not wanting to drag up legal stuff but may help. I may be mistaken but I think eapc means electrically assisted pedal cycle. I believe what was done away with by the 2015 changes was full twist and go on a two wheel cycle, it had to be pedal assisted. Anything prior to that date could be true twist and go.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 15, 2020)

mark61 said:


> When was that?



‘64. The off license was on Junction Rd not far from an excellent ice cream parlour whose name escapes me.

Pat


----------



## wildebus (Nov 15, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Not wanting to drag up legal stuff but may help. I may be mistaken but I think eapc means electrically assisted pedal cycle. I believe what was done away with by the 2015 changes was full twist and go on a two wheel cycle, it had to be pedal assisted. Anything prior to that date could be true twist and go.


You are right ... You may be mistaken


----------



## mark61 (Nov 15, 2020)

iampatman said:


> ‘64. The off license was on Junction Rd not far from an excellent ice cream parlour whose name escapes me.
> 
> Pat



I remember the Victorian Wine. A friends brother worked there, but that was probably early 70's. 

De Marco was the ice cream place. Now a posh coffee shop, no surprise there. At least its a little independent one though.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I remember the Victorian Wine. A friends brother worked there, but that was probably early 70's.
> 
> De Marco was the ice cream place. Now a posh coffee shop, no surprise there. At least its a little independent one though.


Can they charge electric bikes with that, is that why they whine.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 15, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Not light not  cheap View attachment 88964and not small BUT bloody hell it's fun to ride.
> 
> View attachment 88964


Enjoy !! Great fun 
I converted my oldish mountain bike  with a 750w rear hub and 20Ah battery a while back. It looks to have similar performance to yours, though it only cost £150 for the motor/control gear and £200 for the high cap battery. I've knocked up  850 miles on it now, 550 of them since lock down 1
Often go out for a 10 to 20 mile ride about the quiet country lanes.


----------



## I&MK (Nov 15, 2020)

Bicycle insurance
					

With more than 100,000 two-wheelers stolen every year, we help you decide whether to get bicycle insurance or ride without a financial helmet.




					www.moneysavingexpert.com
				



*When is an electric bike not an e-bike?*
Laws are in place to avoid rules being manipulated, or broken, but as a general rule of thumb:

The electric bike must have a maximum speed of 25 km/h (15.5 mph) provided by the electric motor.
The bike must have fully operational pedals, ie: which allow you to pedal the bike when needed.
On top of this, it also depends whether you live in England, Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland.
If you’re a resident of England, Scotland or Wales then there is no requirement you must insure the the electric bike, or get special insurance.
If you live in Northern Ireland, different road use rules apply as the highway regulations of Northern Ireland view e-bikes as closer to mopeds than to bicycles. Because of this, you are required - by law - to insure your electric bike, when using one, if you live in Northern Ireland.
Additionally, you’ll also need to hold a moped licence if you plan to ride an e-bike in Northern Ireland, and it must also be registered and taxed. So remember - just like riding a pedal bike - you will still need to comply with the road safety laws, such as using lights when it's dark, and complying with traffic lights and other signals.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 15, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Enjoy !! Great fun
> I converted my oldish mountain bike  with a 750w rear hub and 20Ah battery a while back. It looks to have similar performance to yours, though it only cost £150 for the motor/control gear and £200 for the high cap battery. I've knocked up  850 miles on it now, 550 of them since lock down 1
> Often go out for a 10 to 20 mile ride about the quiet country lanes.



Done 11 miles this morning.... Including falling headlong face first into a complete mud bath (trapping my foot underneath the bike in such a way as all I could do was a vague attempt at front crawl swimming stroke....)

I ended up wetter than Whitney Houstons last spliff...
And looked like a mud monster to boot.

Bikes washed off and I'm showered....
Mrs is still not impressed at mess in kitchen where I stripped off.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 15, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Done 11 miles this morning.... Including falling headlong face first into a complete mud bath (trapping my foot underneath the bike in such a way as all I could do was a vague attempt at front crawl swimming stroke....)
> 
> I ended up wetter than Whitney Houstons last spliff...
> And looked like a mud monster to boot.
> ...


I'm sure she will want you to sell it now, I can offer £200 if you can deliver


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2020)

I&MK said:


> Bicycle insurance
> 
> 
> With more than 100,000 two-wheelers stolen every year, we help you decide whether to get bicycle insurance or ride without a financial helmet.
> ...


Rules have been changed here in line with england about a year back, bike must be pedal assist and no hand throttle unless bought before the 250w upgrade, also top speed 15.5 mph, after that they must be taxed and insured plus a helmet worn.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Done 11 miles this morning.... Including falling headlong face first into a complete mud bath (trapping my foot underneath the bike in such a way as all I could do was a vague attempt at front crawl swimming stroke....)
> 
> I ended up wetter than Whitney Houstons last spliff...
> And looked like a mud monster to boot.
> ...


Serves you right for playing on a childs toy.


----------



## Holasuki (Nov 16, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> 750w motor...
> 
> 
> 48v 14ah Samsung battery provides unrivaled performance and can be fully charged in 4-6 hours.
> ...


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 20, 2020)

Been out almost every evening after work for around 10 miles of so give or take... 

Got an early finish today so headed out for a bit of a wander.... 

17 miles or so of mixed road/local country park and up and over the tops in the mist and drizzle. 

Despite the electrical assistance.... 
I feel like I've actually pushed myself a bit AND actually enjoyed the ride. 
Soaked to the skin and I'm no doubt going to be aching in the morning BUT, 
least I can have a beer or several now, knowing I've hopefully burnt some of the calories off lol.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 20, 2020)

Yesterday there was a big wright up from Yorkshire police informing people not to buy these bikes or scooters as they will be handing out 6 penalty points and confiscation.
They said people think they can ride to work or in parks which they can not unless reged plus tax and ins, our local Facebook is full of ads for them, all illegal.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 20, 2020)

Do not do the police a miss service. What they are very good at and knowledgeable about are what constitutes a easy target. Those bikes are a easy target.  Hope you get away with it and have fun.


----------



## Tookey (Nov 20, 2020)

Looking at misterice's route he could tie on a ACAB cardboard number plate on and still not get nicked as there are no coppers there!


----------



## wildebus (Nov 20, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Yesterday there was a big wright up from yorkshire police informing people not to buy these bikes or scooters as they will be handing out 6 penalty points and confiscation.
> They said people think they can rid to work or in parks which they can not unless reged plus tax and ins, our local Facebook is full of ads for them, all illegal.View attachment 89291View attachment 89292


There are around 5 specific areas where those Scooters are being legally trialled, but outside of those, they would make such an easy target as so obviously not allowed on public spaces 
not illegal though - you could buy one without any problems and ride around your garden! 

The electric bikes are another matter I reckon.  would a policeman want the hassle of stopping riders just on the off-chance?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 20, 2020)

wildebus said:


> There are around 5 specific areas where those Scooters are being legally trialled, but outside of those, they would make such an easy target as so obviously not allowed on public spaces
> not illegal though - you could buy one without any problems and ride around your garden!
> 
> The electric bikes are another matter I reckon.  would a policeman want the hassle of stopping riders just on the off-chance?


Here yes and do so.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 21, 2020)

wildebus said:


> There are around 5 specific areas where those Scooters are being legally trialled, but outside of those, they would make such an easy target as so obviously not allowed on public spaces
> not illegal though - you could buy one without any problems and ride around your garden!
> 
> The electric bikes are another matter I reckon.  would a policeman want the hassle of stopping riders just on the off-chance?



There is no hassle to the policeman it's what they do. How many boxes can they tick simply by stopping one illegal electric bike and should it be legal then its just have a nice day off you go.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 21, 2020)

Police here dont want to get bothered with the nasty boys, real heavy crime, so they pick on simple things like electric bikes, bulb out on rear of car, young lads on m/bikes standing at a shop corner having a chin wag etc as easy to get there day bookings filled which looks like they have been doing there job.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 7, 2020)

Still enjoying being out and about.... Muddy as heck tonight BUT had some fab views tonight.


----------



## colinm (Dec 7, 2020)

You are getting better weather than us, today just a couple of hundred yards tops in the fog at best.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 8, 2020)

colinmd said:


> You are getting better weather than us, today just a couple of hundred yards tops in the fog at best.



Had to climb a few feet to get above it though....


----------



## caledonia (Dec 8, 2020)

Glad to see your still enjoying your bike and you should be feeling a bit bike fit now. Enjoy.


----------



## korky (Dec 9, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Looking at misterice's route he could tie on a ACAB cardboard number plate on and still not get nicked as there are no coppers there!


Or even ACACB.


----------



## argoose (Dec 9, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Been out almost every evening after work for around 10 miles of so give or take...
> 
> Got an early finish today so headed out for a bit of a wander....
> 
> ...


How much battery was left ?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 9, 2020)

All illegal electric bikes have been pulled from facebook market place last week after police intervention and complaints.
They were advertised with 1000w motors and stating for fun or go to work/nip to the shops, which you cannot do.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 9, 2020)

argoose said:


> How much battery was left ?



An indicated 25%.... And didn't have the regenerative charging activated at that point.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 9, 2020)

Seen a guy at the traffic lights in Edinburgh on of these bikes and it looks better in the flesh. Proper chunky looking machine


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 9, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Seen a guy at the traffic lights in Edinburgh on of these bikes and it looks better in the flesh. Proper chunky looking machine



Sounds like the description of me by my other half ;-)


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## trevskoda (Dec 9, 2020)

Those are some big tyres on it.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 11, 2020)

24 miles this afternoon of mixed road/towpath and byways...

Ohhh and a 615 foot long tunnel 

locally....


----------



## Footpad (Dec 13, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> 750w motor...
> 
> 
> 48v 14ah Samsung battery provides unrivaled performance and can be fully charged in 4-6 hours.
> ...


Why so coy about the price?


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 13, 2020)

Footpad said:


> Why so coy about the price?



Why the comment then ?


----------



## Patnlore (Dec 14, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> 750w motor...
> 
> 
> 48v 14ah Samsung battery provides unrivaled performance and can be fully charged in 4-6 hours.
> ...


It doesn't say if it's left-hand drive or right -hand drive


----------

